# Janine King?



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I always seem to come across her (Janine King) designs - either it's on eBay or on Etsy. They look _extremely_ similar to what Melissa of Borsa Bella makes. Of course, they're also a lot less cheaper than what Janine King products are going for. But I was wondering if anyone has ever bought anything of hers? Apparently, she's been featured on Martha Stewart. I like the fabrics she has, but it's way outta my price range. Not to mention BB also have some of the fabrics that JK uses. Although, I do notice with the sleeves, that they have an extra pocket unlike the BBs. Of course, I still LOVE BB (I mean, c'mon! I have THREE sleeves on their way here!), but I couldn't help but notice JK designs.

Guess what I found on JK's Etsy info? I almost 100% positively sure that it's in reference to BB. 

_SPECIAL NOTE: Dear valued customers, a competing seller on Etsy makes reference in her listings to "inferior, cheap foam padding". We believe that statement is directed at our products and meant to discredit our quality. It is false and misleading as there is no substitute for foam padding when it comes to protecting electronics. Furthermore, the specialty padding we use is significantly more expensive than quilted fabric or fleece combined, which are the materials being used by the aforementioned seller._


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

I bought one of her Kindle bags when my Kindle was naked. At that time, they were advertised as "fits Kindle with cover." They do NOT fit a Kindle with an Oberon cover. {I think she may have changed her description since then.} She offered me a refund although in what I interpreted as a rather snippy email. I decided to keep it since it was very pretty fabric and I can use it for other things in my purse.

Bottom line, although the bag is well made, she is more expensive than Melissa and her customer service is NOWHERE near as good as Melissa's.

patrisha


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Oh wow. I actually kind of figured she was a little uptight when she constantly mentions how she's been featured on Martha Stewart Show, and her little side note of BB.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

We did the Janine King vs. Borsa Bella feud several months ago. Let's let it rest.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> We did the Janine King vs. Borsa Bella feud several months ago. Let's let it rest.


{raises an interrogative eyebrow} I must have missed that. If I had been aware of it, I would have directed the original poster to the thread. As it was, I answered her question with MY experience and MY interpretation of the email that was sent to ME.

Believe me, I had absolutely NO intention of starting or restarting a feud thread...

patrisha


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Hmmm... I wasn't here then. So, I must of missed that too. Sorry, if this caused any problems. I was just curious.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Either way, I've decided that while I like a lot of the fabrics from JK, it's not worth the extra 9 bucks (including shipping).


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is the original thread:

kindle sleeve

Thanks for letting this thread die a quick death.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

I never saw it either. There was no need to be so terse-I really doubt anyone here was trying to start any kind of trouble.


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

Got both. They're both beautiful.  They both work well.  
Yay!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I never saw the original thread either, I also never knew such a feud happened with BB.

I'll check out the other thread as well.


----------

